# Mom came up w/ the best idea ever



## Meg (Jun 18, 2013)

So I was in San Fransisco w/ my family and there was this man handing out free organic dog and cat food. Now we couldnt have given it to our family dog because he been eating the same shit for the past 7 years and that would ruin his system, so my mom came up w/ the best idea! She gave me two bags of dog food to carry and told me to give them to the first homeless man with a dog I see. We walked all the way to the cheese cake factory and didnt see anyone. So we had lunch there. I had the veggie pizza, but me being the small stomached person I am, couldnt finish it. So I boxed it up. After that we walked from there to china town and on the way I saw this squatter w/ his dog! I got supper excited to give him his dog food and veggie pizza. The look on his face and "thank you" made my whole day! So thank you random squatter for making me so happy!


----------



## Tude (Jun 18, 2013)

very cool!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 18, 2013)

haha yeah, i bet that kid was surprised as hell


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 4, 2013)

If I were him I would have shit my pants I was so happy.


----------

